# Powder cost?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What is the cost of rifle reloading powder in your area?

I paid 23.00 per pound for IMR 4064 on Monday. Every thing I looked at was that price except stuff like 2400, Hi skor, and the dot powders. those were 12.00 to 14.00 per pound or 66.00 for 8 pounds.

 Al


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I pay $27/# of Varget from the local gun shop in Jamestown. Think I'm going to start ordering it in 8lbers. I'll use it up eventually.

I'm new to this, but based on your post Yooper, I'd say $27/1lb is pretty high uh?


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

That's actually pretty reasonable. In fargo, ND the going rate is 20-23 bucks a pound. And around 150-190 bucks for 8 or 10 pound kegs. These are very newly manufactered, I have noticed powder in hunting stores in small towns with dust on them priced for like 17 bucks, but its very old.

Oh and varget was the hot gun powder everybody was buying during the Obama panic, so prices on that jumped. Now that the craze is over the price is back down on varget.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The last lb of Varget I bought in Devils Lake a few months ago was $23.00, I think it is still the same.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I just had Fallguy pick me up an 8lb keg of Varget from the Bismarck Scheels on (1/15/10). I payed 159.99 +tax = 169.59.
That's roughly 21.20/ lb.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes I would say 27.00 apound is a bit much. That is about what Gander Mountian sells it for here if you can get the sales guy away from the big boobed bimbo to unlock the case and get it for you.

Love Wiliams, walk in pick up an arm load of bullets and powder and go check out. At one time you could do that with fire arms but some one forgot to have some one fill out the paper work so there locked up now.

 Al


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> I just had Fallguy pick me up an 8lb keg of Varget from the Bismarck Scheels on (1/15/10). I payed 159.99 +tax = 169.59.
> That's roughly 21.20/ lb.
> 
> xdeano


  
Buying in bulk is obviously the way to go.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Just spent 178 for an 8 lber of Vargay (better yet it's an older lot #  ).....online with the BS hazmat fee. Don't worry they are out of it now. They had 6, 8 lbers up for sale and by the time I processed my order I got the last one. I wish I had 80 lbs of the stuff, one could make a lot of cash.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's no joke. They're having a hard time keeping up with the 1lb cans so pick up the 8lb kegs when you get the chance, i don't think they'll be filling order for it until they half ways catch up with the small ones.

between powder and match primers, both are getting to be hard to find. I wouldn't mind having a couple of bricks of Fed 210M primers.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Varget 8 lb $135 at Powder Valley.

http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/index.html


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn it!!! You have NO idea how long I've been watching that site......


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah but then you have to pay the $20 hazmat charge. It brings it up to $155, which isn't a bad deal. Thanks plainsman, I'd thought you'd left there for a second. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

uuummmm.....Powder is out of stock. Somebody smoking something tonight?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

We picked up 8#ers of Varget in Devils lake for $145+tax


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hunter_58346 said:


> We picked up 8#ers of Varget in Devils lake for $145+tax


Wow, that would be nice! I ordered an 8lb keg that was supposed to be here in april, and still haven't seen it. I wonder who got mine??? is that from the e-mail that was just sent out about powder orders?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

who is selling them for 145 in DL, i talked to Gerrells here not to long ago and he said that they wouldn't be getting any of the 8lbs in. Home of Economy was the same way.

xdeano


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just talked to him,,,they will be at $150.00 this year and he is putting an order in sometime in february


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm nota big fan of Varget and I have nine pounds on hand. If anyone has some R25 I would consider a trade. After I check the R25 for accuracy in my 300 Win Mag. My neighbor says he has more R25 than he can possibly shoot so manybe I have something he wants.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I'm nota big fan of Varget and I have nine pounds on hand. If anyone has some R25 I would consider a trade. After I check the R25 for accuracy in my 300 Win Mag. My neighbor says he has more R25 than he can possibly shoot so manybe I have something he wants.


8 lber or several 1's??? If several 1's, are they the same lot?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One pound cans all purchased at the same time. I really have not checked to see if they are the same lot number. It's tough to get hold of my neighbor since he is in Arizona for a couple of months and I don't have his cell phone number. Since R25 is easy to get right now maybe the smart thing is to just run down and buy 8 lbs, and keep everything I have.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

now that would be a smart move. :thumb:

Jiffy, something that I use to do if I had several 1 lb can of the same powder that wasn't the same lot was pour them all into a plastic bowl and mix them up with a wooden spoon and dump them back into the cans. or If I had an extra 8lb keg i'd just dump them all in and mix. Whala, they are the same lot number. Oh and for best results, always mix powder in the furnace room under candle light. :down:

xdeano

warning: for those stupid enough to follow ANY of my suggestions, do so at your own risk, and don't mix it by a flame...Jiffy


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

$23-25/pound seems to be average these days. The Gander Mountain in Columbus, Ohio is charging $30/lb for every powder on their shelves, and $42/brick for primers, all brands. Thieves! They will see me no more.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Woodser said:


> $23-25/pound seems to be average these days. The Gander Mountain in Columbus, Ohio is charging $30/lb for every powder on their shelves, and $42/brick for primers, all brands. Thieves! They will see me no more.


 yep, i see their stores shutting down soon


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

xdeano said:


> now that would be a smart move. :thumb:
> 
> Jiffy, something that I use to do if I had several 1 lb can of the same powder that wasn't the same lot was pour them all into a plastic bowl and mix them up with a wooden spoon and dump them back into the cans. or If I had an extra 8lb keg i'd just dump them all in and mix. Whala, they are the same lot number. Oh and for best results, always mix powder in the furnace room under candle light. :down:
> 
> ...


Good idea!!! You know I don't know why I have never thought of that.

Why wouldn't you want to do it by flame.....I don't get it. 



Woodser said:


> $23-25/pound seems to be average these days. The Gander Mountain in Columbus, Ohio is charging $30/lb for every powder on their shelves, and $42/brick for primers, all brands. Thieves! They will see me no more.


Gander Mountain is the WORST place to buy reloading componets IMO. Here in Fargo they are WAY higher than the other stores.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Jiffy. said:


> [
> 
> Gander Mountain is the WORST place to buy reloading componets IMO. Here in Fargo they are WAY higher than the other stores.


 yep i was there saturday and could'nt believe how much there stuff was. overall about 1/3 higher on everthing i checked over scheels prices. it was like a ghost town in there  , scheels was very busy :thumb: wholesale sports is alright on prices but i'm getting tired of going in there and them not have what i need


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've boycotted Gander Mtn. After I heard that they are buying up land and leases to do commercial hunting/ payed hunting to make video shows it really ****** me off. Land is hard enough to get on, when you get guys like this everyone will be holding their greedy little palms out. It doesn't help the game just the pocket book.

I either go to scheels or go online to pick up my supplies. Like bearhunter said, wholesale sports never has anything in stock.

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I've boycotted Gander Mtn. After I heard that they are buying up land and leases to do commercial hunting/ payed hunting to make video shows it really ticked me off. Land is hard enough to get on, when you get guys like this everyone will be holding their greedy little palms out. It doesn't help the game just the pocket book.
> 
> xdeano


AMEN TO THAT!!!!! :beer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going on 4 years of gander boycott. No bozo's at williams trying to make time with a big boobed bimbo, and about 30 miles from me is a bass pro shop.
Then there is always the pay the hazmat fee.

 Al


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

23.99 for varget here.


----------

